# 1st Grow 31st day of flowering



## SmokeStar21 (Feb 6, 2006)

Enjoy guys.  The guy I bought the clones off of said they were called "the dutches"


----------



## The haze one (Feb 6, 2006)

wow smokestar that looks like some stanky budah. Real nice how u got all those buds to come in.


----------



## CGNecrodice (Feb 6, 2006)

thats fuckin nice dude... how long till harvest?


----------



## SmokeStar21 (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah thanks I don't know when it will be ready this is my first grow I am going to wait and see.  I am thinking  around another 4 weeks.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 7, 2006)

SmokeStar21 nice looking setup you got there.  what are you using for lights? nutes? soil?


----------



## SmokeStar21 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey I am using a 400 watt hps light.  I am using Foxfarm ocean forest soil in 5 gallon pots.  For nutes I am using Foxfarm organic tiger bloom nutes.Along with foxfarm big bloom. I am also using maxicrop liquified seaweed extract. I have got a small oscillating fan in the room for circulation and two fans set up for exhaust.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 7, 2006)

looks great. what are the temps in your room?


----------



## SmokeStar21 (Feb 7, 2006)

Too be honest I was checking the temp when I first started But now I dont do it anymore.  I don't have any type of temp control system.  Now that the days are warming uparound here it gets to like 80-82 degrees during the day. And I am kind of guessing on this but around 60 degrees at night. I leave my window open and an extra fan in my room for circulation.


----------

